# Subchorionic Hemorrhage???



## nkbapbt

I am so steaming mad right now...At my last two ultrasounds the doctors said there was nothing found that would explain my bleeding, except there was signs of a second pregnancy that was no longer viable. However I just back from my first appointment with my GP (who has been away my whole pregnancy until now) and he said there is a subchorionic hemorrhage. It is not very big, but he said it can present problems.

He said no intercourse..no problem there...haven't since finding out anyways! And no heavy lifting...but I forgot to ask what would be heavy? Would lifting Lakai at 26lbs be too much?! 

Has anyone else had this? And what was your outcome?

I made the huge mistake and Googled it, and it is linked to miscarriage and preterm labor! :shrug:


----------



## Sherri81

Hopefully I can shed a bit of light on this as I just had my 3rd ultrasound today to check on the status of my 'SCH.'

And apparently this tech doesn't even think I have one!

This is what he told me, and quite honestly I trust my tech as I have seen him about 27 times, and he has been practicing for like 27 years. I think he's pretty much seen everything you can see.

He said that every woman is going to have blood in their uterus in the first trimester. This blood is the result of the blastocyst ripping through the uterine wall. When it does this, it causes some blood to come out, and usually it will pool or collect in the membranes. A collection of blood in the membranes is what is referred to as a sub chorionic hemmorage or hematoma. But I believe it depends on the amount of blood that has collected there as to whether or not they will classify you as having this, because otherwise, since we all have blood in there from implantation, every woman would be diagnosed with this, but we aren't. So it must go on the amount visible. 

So, now it depends on your own tech's experience... If it is a small amount of blood, I believe its a pretty thin line for the diagnosis. I had a girl named Kelsie do my first exam. She has only been a tech for 6 months. She did my first exam and she said I had a sub chorionic hematoma. She did reassure me that it was small though, and that she had one 4x's the size of mine early on. I saw my OB the next day, and she decided to do a scan for her own records. She said she can see the area that the technician Kelsie was indicating, but she said it was a nothing...

Well, then on Saturday I had a bit of a bleed when I went pee. A bit of bright red and some dark red streaking. Maybe 1/2 a teaspoon all total. Really not much at all. But this required another scan, which I had today with Peter. He said that he wouldn't have classified what I have as a sub chorionic hematoma, but if that's what Kelsie wants to call it, she can, but Peter said he wouldn't call it that. He said what I have is well within the realms of normalacy for blood in the uterus. He said sometimes this implantation blood will come out, and it can be red as it is possible to still be trickling blood to this implantation wound. So his advice to me, as a NON Dr, is simply to take it easy as he sees nothing he would classify as a hematoma in my uterus.

So there you go, 2 different techs, 2 different diagnoses. Now, this is with a small one... I assume if there was more blood in there it would have been a unanimous diagnosis of a hematoma...

So hematomas do vary in size, with the bigger ones obviously posing more of a risk. There are 2 main risks with a hematoma that is quite large. A: if it bleeds an excessive amount it will actually protrude into the growing space of the fetus, causing growth ******ation, which at this early stage, can result in fetal death. B: if the bleed is by the placenta, and it continues to grow, it can actually lift the placenta off of the uterine wall, and this is basically an early placental abruption, which obviosuly results in fetal death as well.

An SCH can heal, and many do. If they heal, then that is great. 33% will result in a miscarriage, and usually these are ones that started big and never healed, although there have been very large ones that have healed. Obviously the smaller it starts out, the better your chances are of it healing.

Even if it does heal you will still be at risk of PTL or a placental abruption or PROM. Where the bleed is it can cause a weakening of the amniotic sac, which can result in the PTL or PROM. Also, since most bleeds are behind the placenta, it could have slightly damaged the placenta's connection to the uterus, and as the baby gets heavier etc, it can actually cause a placental abruption.

Having one of these doesn't have to be all doom and gloom though. Some Drs will tell you there is stuff you can do, others will say there isn't anything you can do. From my experience (with Greg), and from other's experiences, it would appear that bedrest can help. And it does help because if your blood pressure is lower and your heartrate is slower, less blood will be pumping into the bleed. So relaxing, keeping your feet up etc seems to help them heal better. People suggest drinking water as any blood in your uterus can irritate it, causing contractions or cramps, which aren't good, so staying hydrated can help with this. Some people suggest eating extra protein to strengthen the amniotic sac where it is weaker. You do need to go on complete pelvic rest which means NO SEX! Nothing! I wouldn't put ANYTHING up there if you don't have to. And NO heavy lifting, which yes, lifting 26 pounds would be considered heavy lifting. I was recommended to not lift anything more than 3-5 pounds. So you will definately need to get help from people.


----------



## Sherri81

Ah, they blocked out one of my words, and I guess I can see why except I didn't mean it in a derogatory way. What I wanted to say was growth r*t#rdation. Lets see if that gets through. As far as I am aware, it is an actual medical diagnosis.


----------



## Smitty

I have experienced something similar, except my dr called it a Subchorionic Tear. I'm assuming it is similar. I was spotting and cramping at about 6 1/2 weeks and went in for an ultrasound. She said she saw a small tearing of the placenta away from the uterus. She said it was only 1 cm, which is on the small side. She also told me no sex and no heavy lifting. Then she scheduled another ultrasound for 10 weeks to check to see how it is healing.

According to my dr, 90% of subchorionic tears heal on their own. She was very optimistic about it. She said a lot of women don't even know they have it until they have their 12 week ultrasound because sometimes there are little or no symptoms. Still, I decided to really take it easy to be on the safe side. In addition to no sex and no heavy lifting, I also decided to basically stop exercising and rest as much as possible. I don't know if it helped, but it certainly made me feel better and made me feel like I was doing everything I could to keep the baby. 

I'm happy to report that the spotting stopped about 2 weeks later, and I no longer have cramps. I am still waiting for my appointment next week to verify that the tear has healed, but I feel good about it. 

I would try not to lift your 26 lb baby if you can help it. Try not to stress too much about it - although I know it's easier said than done. :) Good luck! Try to take it easy as much as you can.


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks ladies. I won't be lifting Lakai unless there is just no other choice ie. my hubby is gone, which rarely ever happens as he works from home phew!

I have to admit I am totally freaked out by this. I know it's not huge deal but it's just one more thing to worry about you know?

Apparently mine is behind the placenta? And small.


----------



## Babbs34543

i had this with my daughter's pregnancy, mine was so severe i was hospitalized and nearly needed blood transfusions. I bled out so bad that it was literally like turning your water faucet on HIGH... 15 weeks of strict bedrest though

I now have a BEAUTIFUL 3yr old Daughter :)


----------



## My4thmiracle

I think as far as lifting your son is concerned you Should be ok as your used to lifting him. Its hard to leave him standing there as I know what my daughter is like. Good wishes to you and the rest of your pregnancy xxx


----------



## cindersmcphee

Double posted


----------



## cindersmcphee

I am sure you will be fine just take it easy. I had a scan at 6weeks 4 days and showed twins, then spotted when period due and very lightly after that. Had a huge bleed (fresh red blood) yesterday. Got a scan and only 1 baby. No sign whatsover of other one. Had asked if this was where bleeding was from and they said possibly from loss of twin but could not be sure. Saw one healthy baby kicking away with strong heartbeat measuring as should at 9 weeks. She said that could see small pool of blood in scan but was not worried about it as baby was where should be and blood would go away naturally. Told me to expect to bleed brown for few days (which I am ) but might also have another red bleed but not to worry unless period like. Have to go back and get rescanned in 2 weeks time.


----------



## cbmd

Hi there,
I hope this sheds some light, at 6 weeks had some light bleeding and then at nine weeks had a really heavy bleed. Obviously expected the worse but the scan showed the placenta had torn causing a SCH (Hemorrhage) the doctor has called it a few different things. Mine was crystal clear on the scan, measured 5 cm by 1cm and was right above the cervix. i was told to rest, but carry on as normal, nothing too strenuous. So i went to work as normal but just took it easy. Since the big bleed and finding out about the SCH i had dark thick brown discharge (lots of it) for 4 weeks and now its finally getting lighter and slowing down. Went for a scan and was told its now nearly gone. So took about a good 4 weeks. The scan lady told me all along not to worry and most times they are reabsorbed into the body or bleed out like mine did. She said there is no gurantees it will come back but im just continuing taking it easy. I googled it when i found out and read all the horror stories but i think its much more common than you think, and my doctor, midwife, scan lady all didnt seem too concerned. Apparntly most go by the 20 week stage.
hope thats helps 
x


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, I have this too. Have had several big bleeds already but baby is still there, alive and kickin. It's still early so I'm still nervous. I've been on bed rest my entire pregnancy. I'm scared as my last ultrasound showed a sac of fluid almost the same size as my baby's sac but I don't know how big the actual clot/tear is.


----------



## CDNmom

Never google, it's a bad, bad thing! I'm only saying this as I have done the same and I always end up feeling worse than better. Anyway, I too had a sch at 7 weeks and at 10 weeks it was gone....disappeared on it's own. It was a small one, 1cm in length, but I was so scared it was going to get bigger and cause a great deal of issues. Actually, I'm still worried it's going to come back...not sure if that's possible or not. My daughter is also 26 pounds and I occasionally had no choice but to lift her. My OB gave me no restrictions, but I took it upon myself to be cautious. Good Luck.


----------



## nkbapbt

Thank you ladies.

I know how awful Google is, after having a premature baby born at 23.4 weeks. I learned that one hard and fast after he was born. Im a dumbass and still do it though! Hope the babies have their dad's smarts! :rofl:


----------



## candyB

I was diagnosed with a small sub chorionic bleed at 9 weeks at my first US. I have had zero spotting or bleeding. I had another follow up US Tuesday of this week and Dr. wants me to come in for follow up. Small bleed still there. I am 14 weeks tomorrow. Will this resolve itself? Its my first baby and I am really nervous. I stopped exercising. Please any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Kyme3

Hey lady's at 6 weeks I had a bleed that's measured 29mm by 8 weeks it was 22 mm then at 13 weeks 4 days was gone - stay away from google its no help only makes you feel worse :( I had no bleeding & bed rest along with pelvic rest no inter course lifted nothing heavier the 5lb hubby did all housework seen to kids while off work :)


----------



## ClaireJ23

I had a sch with my daughter. Heavy period bleeding for 24 hrs at nine weeks. Was still visible on the u/s at 12 weeks but healed by 20 weeks. Apparently, after seeing a hb and healthy foetus on an u/s after the bleed you have a 85% chance of everything being fine. Good odds!


----------



## ClaireJ23

Btw, that percentage was told to me by the obstetrician at the time.


----------

